# My '72 Cutlass



## mtfallsmikey (Jun 15, 2009)

'72 Cutlass Supreme ragtop


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jun 15, 2009)

mtfallsmikey said:


> '72 Cutlass Supreme ragtop



It's nice to upload a pic!!!.....duhhhhh!


----------



## Rookie1 (Jun 15, 2009)

Nice car. My first car was a 72. I totaled it. Wish I still had it.


----------



## Toddppm (Jun 15, 2009)

Nice, I like the Red alot, used to see baby blue ones all the time=ugly.

I had a 72 Hardtop with a 455 auto in it. What a sleeper that was! Bought it from an old guy with only around 45,000 miles on it, ended up wrecking it one dumb night.....


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jun 16, 2009)

That's not the original color....it was a gold/wheat color called Sampson Gold. That one was quite common on late 60's/early 70's GTO/GTO Judge's. The respray was not done very well....want to redo it in more of a burgundy color.


----------

